# Need help with bi wire



## djcooldad (May 11, 2013)

Hi everyone i finally finish my home THEATER and hook up my new denon 4520 just wondering i am running 7.1 bi amp my front speaker how do i bi amp my centre channel ? There was no options on the amp please help.thank u in advance


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

djcooldad said:


> Hi everyone i finally finish my home THEATER and hook up my new denon 4520 just wondering i am running 7.1 bi amp my front speaker how do i bi amp my centre channel ? There was no options on the amp please help.thank u in advance


Thread says bi wire.

Post says bi amp.

What do you want to do?

Why?


----------



## djcooldad (May 11, 2013)

Just want to bi amp my centre which is the svs ultra channel ? would the centre sound better if its bi amp?


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

It might offer more dynamics but not a huge difference only using the 4520 to bi-amp. Your thread would also see more reviews in this area of the forum:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-receivers-processors-amps/
Or you can ask about your speaker(SVS Ultra center) in this area of the forum:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

if you're not going to bi-amp with a dedicated external amp I wouldn't even bother bi-amping with your Denon


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to HTS.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to the Shack.

If I understand you correctly, your Denon has 9.2 capability. In a 7.1 setup, the 2 unused channels can be used for bi-amping the L & R mains, which you have done. There is no built-in capability for bi-amping the center channel. You will need an external 2-channel amp.

Bi-amping is always far more effective with an electronic crossover - then it would all have to be done outside your Denon. Read up and/or start a thread in the Electronics Processing forum if you want to take it further.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> ... how do i bi amp my centre channel ?


Run a connection from your AVR's center-channel pre-output to a two-channel power amplifier - such as an Emotiva UPA-200 - and then run bi-amp connections from the amp to your CC speaker.

Or save yourself some money, run a speaker-level connection from the AVR to the CC speaker and just pretend it's bi-amped.


----------

